# Deadfall Ash lidded box



## Bill Bolen (Jan 8, 2008)

This came from a deadfall in my woods that finally fell over. Stood dead for 3 years till the ice finally took it this winter. This is ash, normally very white. Guess standing dead so long it changed color a bit. 3"X4 1/2"..Finished with mineral oil only..Bill..


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Nicve work, I really like that wood:thumbsup:


----------



## LITLHOF (Nov 18, 2007)

Hey turnertoo: That's a great looking box. As soon as I can figure out how to post a picture, I'll send you one of a box I recently made for my wife.
Best regards, Walt Rollison/Litlhof.


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice box great shape.

Lilty


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

I see some one is enjoying boxes more and more:laughing: another nice box Bill, and there is a brown Ash, i have a far bit of the stuff its a nice wood to use. LB


----------



## hughie (Mar 22, 2008)

Bill,
Very good colour, :thumbsup: Boxes something i have not done a great deal with to date. Keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Aaronmcc (Apr 12, 2008)

Very cool grain.


----------



## underdog (May 24, 2007)

That's a pretty box. And very nice wood, I'd love to have some of that.

I wonder if a bead at the top edge of the lid would tie it together?

The proportions are good, and I like the finial.


----------

